
Saudi Journalist Wore Apple Watch and Recorded His Own Murder in Saudi Consulate - joak
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SrM_zHDXyiA
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18206059](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18206059)

------
ardy42
I read speculation in another article that the Turks _do_ have a recording of
his murder, but this Apple Watch stuff may just be a cover story to obscure
the fact that the recording came from a _bug in the consulate_. Apparently
some of the technical details don't add up, like Apple Watches don't have
working LTE in Turkey, and he was too far from his phone for bluetooth.

~~~
OneWordSoln
The Turks may have simply put their own receiver nearby, especially if they
were concerned for his safety beforehand. I'm sure their sigint is more than
capable of that.

------
danso
The original story has some technical problems:
[https://appleinsider.com/articles/18/10/12/saudi-
journalist-...](https://appleinsider.com/articles/18/10/12/saudi-journalist-
used-apple-watch-to-record-own-interrogation-and-execution-report-says)

\- It claimed Saudis were able to unlock Khashoggi's watch using his
fingerprints (the watch uses a passcode)

\- Apple Watch does not have cellular functionality in Turkey -- e.g. how did
the recorded data get onto iCloud?

~~~
isostatic
This seems to come from a Turkish government paper - Sabah Daily

Here's another actual news source covering it, rather than the entertainment
show the op linked to: [https://uk.reuters.com/article/saudi-politics-
dissident/turk...](https://uk.reuters.com/article/saudi-politics-
dissident/turkey-obtains-recordings-of-saudi-journalists-purported-killing-
paper-idUKL8N1WT06H)

They say that the watch was linked to a phone that he left outside (with his
fiancee, who could easily have his unlock code)

I don't know the range of the apple watch - phone connection - is it bluetooth
or wireless? It's feasible that wireless could have been synced at some point,
perhaps when the watch was removed from the embassy.

~~~
Eyght
Apple Watch will switch between bluetooth and wifi automatically to connect to
the paired iphone.

------
jedanbik
I wonder if he was using "Just Press Record" to record the audio? It has an
Apple Watch app and complication, and it automatically syncs to iCloud. It
also works independently of the iPhone, and syncs up later. I share the same
question as others in this thread: how did the audio get back to the phone?

[https://www.openplanetsoftware.com/just-press-
record/](https://www.openplanetsoftware.com/just-press-record/)

------
ape4
Is this written by Philip K. Dick?

